# Harassment



## Struggler (Aug 25, 2021)

Hello friends, I have a couple questions about something thats been happening to me at work and that I don’t know what to do about.

Some back story first Ive had about 4 separate incidents with the same AP team leader.

The first incident was when I was walking in the backroom grabbing u-boats and tossing boxes. The AP team lead was have a discussion with 2 ETL’s in front of the baler. I stepped one of those ties that are sometimes used to hold boxes together. He stops and tells me that ive stepped on it twice already and I haven’t picked it up, he then asks me if I saw it and I told him no because I don’t look down at my feet constantly when walking and he reassured me I was not in trouble and just said try to be more attentive, even though if I stepped on it once why didn’t he pick it up right away if its so important? why wait until I step on it again.

The second incident was when I was putting a stack of pallets outside as I was told to do by the Closing ETL and he was talking to a different ETL (again just lounging in the backroom) and he stops me and says why am I putting this outside and I said and ETL told me to and he says well we can’t put them outside because they might get stolen or damaged, I had already opened the receiving door by this time and they’re were already some outside so it just showed me he had no idea what he was talking about.

the third incident was a fire alarm going off by the pharmacy, I went to the front to get the keys to make a bale and passed by the pharmacy, when I got to TSC the closing ETL was sitting there and I told her the alarm is going off she said she already turned it off and i assured her when i passed by it was still going off. she asked me to pass by it and let her know if its still going off. So I went to the back to make the bale, as Im walking back the alarm is going off and they are calling the AP team lead on the walkie to handle it. So I make the bale and return the keys and I let her know the Alarm is still going off and she just tells me thank you and dismisses me. On the way back to the back to continue my work I pass by the pharmacy and as I do so is the AP team lead, as I passed him he stops me and says hey you just passed by the alarm and didn’t notify anyone? and it upsets me because he’s obviously picking on me at this point so I tell him curtly that I already told the ETL and she knows and he just turns and walks away.

and the fourth and last incident happened today. I was pushing a u boat to the floor and it had a bunch of gatorade packs on it and as I passed him (yet again he was lounging talking to the receiving team lead) he says hey this is too heavy for me too push and I assure him its not, he tells me if I push the u boat and hurt myself it is not best practices and I tell so I cannot push it? and he says I can it just won’t be best practices so I just walk away from him and continue pushing.

These are four separate incidents on different days where I feel he has tried to call me out and I am doing the correct thing the way ive been taught, if feels to me like harassment. Its not targeted because ive heard he does it to others.

My questions are what if anything can I do about this? and if I can do something, Should I?


----------



## Tacopie (Aug 25, 2021)

Struggler said:


> Hello friends, I have a couple questions about something thats been happening to me at work and that I don’t know what to do about.
> 
> Some back story first Ive had about 4 separate incidents with the same AP team leader.
> 
> ...


Sounds like AP is doing his or her job. I don’t see anything wrong.


----------



## Struggler (Aug 25, 2021)

Please, elaborate.


----------



## FlowTeamChick (Aug 25, 2021)

This sounds weird to me. That at least some of this is happening in front of others, including ETLs, tells me that maybe this AP TL is a favorite who can get away with all kinds of crap and still keep his job. If that's the case, I advise trying to avoid him as much as you can but still document everything that seems off kilter to you. Going up against a favorite is essentially beating your head against the wall. Keep your interactions short but polite when you can't avoid him.


----------



## Struggler (Aug 25, 2021)

FlowTeamChick said:


> This sounds weird to me. That at least some of this is happening in front of others, including ETLs, tells me that maybe this AP TL is a favorite who can get away with all kinds of crap and still keep his job. If that's the case, I advise trying to avoid him as much as you can but still document everything that seems off kilter to you. Going up against a favorite is essentially beating your head against the wall. Keep your interactions short but polite when you can't avoid him.


Thank you, I was starting to believe I was making it all seem worse it my head but I’m glad it seems strange to someone else as well.

I’ll try to avoid him.


----------



## MrT (Aug 25, 2021)

This is exactly what the ap tl is supposed to do, however he is going about it in a pretty demeaning and annoying way.  Im going to assume he is doing this with everyone because that is his job.  He should be more respectful and offer solutions and help rather then just spit out comments.  You can talk to your hr if you want but other then that not much you can do.


----------



## Struggler (Aug 25, 2021)

MrT said:


> This is exactly what the ap tl is supposed to do, however he is going about it in a pretty demeaning and annoying way.  Im going to assume he is doing this with everyone because that is his job.  He should be more respectful and offer solutions and help rather then just spit out comments.  You can talk to your hr if you want but other then that not much you can do.


Thank you for the comment! you are right in a way its not so much what he’s saying its how he’s saying it.


----------



## allnew2 (Aug 25, 2021)

With the uboat he is incorrect unless your uboat is 6ft high and you are pulling instead of pushing you are fallowing target best practice .
And as for other incidents it does seems like he needs to learn how to tailor his/her message. Next time if he/she says something to you I would say look it seems like I have a learning gap on target best practice and I’m willing to be better , maybe you could tell me what I should do in certain circumstances so I can be a better team member .


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Aug 25, 2021)

Struggler said:


> Hello friends, I have a couple questions about something thats been happening to me at work and that I don’t know what to do about.
> 
> Some back story first Ive had about 4 separate incidents with the same AP team leader.
> 
> ...


You need to chill and let things slide Off your shoulders. Don’t take any of this personal.


----------



## Dream Baby (Aug 26, 2021)

allnew2 said:


> With the uboat he is incorrect unless your uboat is 6ft high and you are pulling instead of pushing you are fallowing target best practice .
> And as for other incidents it does seems like he needs to learn how to tailor his/her message. Next time if he/she says something to you I would say look it seems like I have a learning gap on target best practice and I’m willing to be better , maybe you could tell me what I should do in certain circumstances so I can be a better team member .


Our U-boats are over six foot tall ALL THE TIME so much for safety.

Then again like I have said in other posts our store let's anybody use the power equipment without proper certification.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 26, 2021)

In my store TMs walk by trash all the time without picking it up, heck I've seen AP walk by trash. I think I'm the only one who stops to pick stuff up.


----------



## seasonaldude (Aug 26, 2021)

happygoth said:


> In my store TMs walk by trash all the time without picking it up, heck I've seen AP walk by trash. I think I'm the only one who stops to pick stuff up.



If you pick it up, you can't place bets on how many days it will sit there before someone else, whose area it is in, picks it up.


----------



## happygoth (Aug 26, 2021)

seasonaldude said:


> If you pick it up, you can't place bets on how many days it will sit there before someone else, whose area it is in, picks it up.


lol true, but my former Loss Prevention instinct kicks in and I feel guilty walking by something that's a slip hazard. Now, stuff left on shelves or fixturing that doesn't belong there? I've kept on walking just to see how long it takes someone else to notice. There was a three-tier full of basics, abandons and trash that sat in Intimate Apparel for what had to be at least two weeks.


----------

